# تحميل الاناجيل الاربعه ملحنه بصوت المعلم ابراهيم عياد



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2011)

_*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
الاله الواحد امين*_

_*الانجيل كامل ملحن بصوت المعلم ابراهيم عياد*_



_*تحميل انجيل متي

تحميل انجيل مرقص

تحميل انجيل لوقا 

تجميل انجيل يوجنا*_​
_*متهيالي الموضوع هيكون مفيد للخدام اللي بتتعامل مع ناس مش بتعرف تقرا وتكتب
وكمان للناس اللي مشاغلها كتير ومش بيكون عندها وقت تقرا في الانجيل 
ويا رب حد يلاقي استفاده في الموضوع*_​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*مجهود رائع ......

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مجهود رائع ......
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*



_*ميرسي يا استاذنا 
ربنا يفرحك*_​


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2011)

*فعلا موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا
شكرا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2011)

_شكراا عياد لتعبك_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Rosetta (25 يناير 2011)

*مرررسي يا عياد 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يناير 2011)

جميل جداااااااااا ياعياد
تسلم ايدك بجد
و ربنا يجعله سبب بركة 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *فعلا موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا
> شكرا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



_*ميرسي استاذنا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> _شكراا عياد لتعبك_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



_*تعيش يا مستر طوني :a63: 
نورت يا حاج :t17:*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مرررسي يا عياد
> ربنا يباركك ​*



_*Thanks Rosetta
God Bless You*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2011)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> جميل جداااااااااا ياعياد
> تسلم ايدك بجد
> و ربنا يجعله سبب بركة
> 
> ​



_*يا رب يا قمر 
ويكون الموضوع سبب بركه لاي حد يدخله
ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2011)

*موضوع مهم جدا
شكرا لتعبك يا عياد
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا
> شكرا لتعبك يا عياد
> *​



_*ميرسي استاذ بيتر 
ربنا يباركك *_​


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2011)

تم تحميل الاربع اجزاء

مجهود رااااااااااائع

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 فبراير 2011)

جااااااااااااااري التحميل

موضوع عجبني جدا لسا اختي كانت بتسئلني عليهم

احلى تقييم ​


----------



## besm alslib (2 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع رائع بجد ومفيد للكل*

*تسلم ايديك على المجهود المميز *

*وبجد يستاهل افضل تقييم*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 فبراير 2011)

*مشكور عزيزي...ملفات رائعة جدا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> تم تحميل الاربع اجزاء
> 
> مجهود رااااااااااائع
> 
> ...



ميرسي جدا يا مامتي 
ربنا يخليكي ليا ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> جااااااااااااااري التحميل
> 
> موضوع عجبني جدا لسا اختي كانت بتسئلني عليهم
> 
> احلى تقييم ​



طيب نشكر ربنا ان المواضيع بتفيد حد اهه 
ميرسي يا خالتي 
نورتي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوع رائع بجد ومفيد للكل*
> 
> *تسلم ايديك على المجهود المميز *
> 
> *وبجد يستاهل افضل تقييم*​



ام جورج الغاليه نورتي الدنيا 
وبجد ميرسي عالتقيم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> *مشكور عزيزي...ملفات رائعة جدا*



علي الرحب يا غالي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------

